
Ask:  How many people are logged in here right now? - sds111
Ask:  How many people are logged in here right now?
======
sds111
It would be cool to see how many people are logged in here right now, next to
my login name. And maybe a click on it to pop down a widget showing a pie-
chart breakdown by country. It surely changes based on the time of day around
the world.

